# Fried chicken



## Vermin999 (Aug 26, 2012)

Used Sylvia's chicken batter. Chicken frying on the kettle 7 minutes a side.






Then placed the chicken indirect for 10-15 minutes to finish cooking.





Chicken fried up along with some hush puppies with some onion and pickled jalapenos added in.





Another side dish.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 26, 2012)

Plated.


----------



## Rivmage (Aug 26, 2012)

That is making my mouth water.


----------



## dledmo (Aug 26, 2012)

Dang V!  That's some good stuff.  What I like best about your stuff is that you show how you can cook so many great things off the grill + wok.  Awesome


----------



## wittdog (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## Texas 1836 (Aug 27, 2012)

dledmo said:


> Dang V!  That's some good stuff.  What I like best about your stuff is that you show how you can cook so many great things off the grill + wok.  Awesome



I agree.  I like trying to cook everything on my pit as well. Question though V, did it actually need the indirect time or you just wanted to do it?  Did that change the flavor any from if you had only fried it?  Looks delicious.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay now I'm craving fried chicken, and none will be as good as yours looks.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 27, 2012)

Texas 1836 said:


> I agree.  I like trying to cook everything on my pit as well. Question though V, did it actually need the indirect time or you just wanted to do it?  Did that change the flavor any from if you had only fried it?  Looks delicious.



I used the indirect time to save time. Once the chicken looked cooked on the outside I place the chicken indirect to finish cooking and added some more chicken to the oil.


----------



## Andy R (Aug 27, 2012)

Man, that looks delicious!

One of the things I don't like about frying indoors is cleaning the mess from the grease splattering.  Frying on the pit would make cleanup easier and the smell would remain outside too.   Do you have any tricks or advice on how to make sure the oil is the right temp so you can fry without starting a grease fire from some splattering catching fire and jumping into the oil?


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 27, 2012)

That chicken do look good man.  

I wouldn't want to try cooking like that 
on a wooden deck but I would give it a go on concrete or in the yard.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2012)

That looks good enough to eat!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2012)

Mighty fine job as usual. Might be enough to make a person want to go raid the hen house or something.


----------



## bknox (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Axlelift (Sep 16, 2012)

Please help with Sylvia's chicken batter, homemade or store bought?     If homemade please share.


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 16, 2012)

Axlelift said:


> Please help with Sylvia's chicken batter, homemade or store bought?     If homemade please share.



It is store bought.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 16, 2012)

I saw some of their canned goods the other day. Seemed to be trying to pursue Glory for yankee based soul food. Loves my Glory Field Peas with snaps..tastes just like Aunt Jehmima just cooked it fresh. Now their collared greens tastes like they got canned with a stink bug sometimes. Is that the way collards or supposed to taste maybe? Real Texas folks thought they was pizzen for some reason. Must be the stink bug flavor. Hey Vermin ever tried it vice a vesa? As in imparting some smoke..cooling it off and starting over with the frying. This has been turned into a high art form on Turkey lurkeys. I know the two drunks who claimed to have invented the procedure as pertains to chickens..but I dont think they used any breading. Might be a different animul on that.


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have tried smoking wings then frying them up with no breading on them but not on any other pieces/parts. The trick with the Glory Fields collard greens is to drink a couple or warm beers first them they actually taste pretty good with a little doctoring too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for that tip. Warm beer beat cold soda water any old day. In fact think I already tried that one time..it still taste like a stink bug..lol.


----------



## Tri Tip (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks outstanding. I have done that method several times. Don't ya just love the slight hint of smokey fried chicken.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 18, 2012)

Now I have the true origins of what become the never ending saga of the Smo-Fried barnyard avian. It supposed to have started at an IBCA cookoff years back in a hick town in the DFW area..when two old drunk bums got out of the sack too late on Sat morn to cook the proverbial split schickens. They try it for a while and realize there aint going to be time to get ir done.  Fortunately they had a pal camped in the next space who had been frying Turkeys Friday afternoon. They get this brilliant idear to fire up his turkey fryer and dunked the half raw half smoked goods down in the hot grease. This all happen while IBCA Lynn was tending to other bidness..lol. Supposed to have hit 1st or 2nd..it depends who which drunk is telling the story. Not telling this as the truth but just the way it was splained to me. Thanks.


----------



## Max1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a real big thigh fan, but looks good V...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm with you Max. Best parts of the bird starts on the innards with livers gizzards..and hearts. Moves  up to the oysters on the back bone and the Preacher's Nose. Moves then directly to the wings. Thighs come in only slightly above dry old breastes.


----------



## Max1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nah all I eat is the breats


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh no..


----------



## Max1 (Sep 23, 2012)

What oh no? As long as you know how to cook the breast, and keep it moist, you can keep the rest of that bird!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I can eat a bite of breastes as long as it free or got a nipple on it or something like that.  Warden buys them sometimes and makes fried chicken strips out of em. Not too shabby actually..but would rank dead last in competition with an equal amount of fried livers and gizzards.


----------



## Tri Tip (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm with Max. I love the breasts too. The thighs and wings are too greesy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2012)

Well guess a lot of folks in the world who are like that. Condolences..lol


----------



## Max1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a great recipe for baked chicken strips, that taste like they were fried. sounds good may make them for dinner tonight, along with some Milk gravy, mmmmm nothing like some good old fashion chicken strips. 

And Big Wheel, I dont understand why you say condolences? If cooked properly the breast can be just as tender and juicy as the dark meat. I have never really liked the dark meat of poultry, unless it is wild game. Other than that, I will not touch the stuff. Everyone eats what they like.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 24, 2012)

Well yeah..breastes taste mo betta than the wrapper..lol. Yall break me up. I cannot be held responsible for the culinary misadventures for them inhabiting the desolate areas North of the Might Red River..West of El Paso.. East of the Sabine or South of the Rio Grande. Them Frog eating Frenchies from down in the swamps will eat anything. Real Mexican border food aint too bad as long as person can convince themselves the Cabrito really aint Poodle or Collie etc. They point out not many loose pups running around down there. Preferring breastes over more flavorful parts of the avian is a minor bump in the road compared to other poor food choices..as you can see.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll take the thighs any day of the week! You have to season the $hit out of a breast to give it any flavor, the thigh needs a little salt and pepper and your good to go!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 30, 2012)

Smart thinking Nick. I dont know who started the rumor large breastes folks was not much on brain power. Obviously an urban myth of some type.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually the "brain power" that you are talking about BW was derived when apes broke open the bones of their meals and started to eat the marrow. 

But to tell you the truth, when I cook chicken breast's I don't have to season the crap out of them,


----------



## bknox (Oct 12, 2012)

That is fried chicken perfection! I love fried chicken although I get voted off the the island for baked chicken most of the time. Now I want to fry some chicken, maybe some green tomatoes while the oil is hot. 

I have never made hush puppies but have had, and like, filafel (sp?). Maybe we will kick it like you this weekend. Thanks and have a good one.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Bryan..if you ever want to get brave enough to make hushpuppies our old pal Justeen has about the best recipe I have run into. One of the few things I ever knew of him cooking up which proved fit to eat.


----------



## bknox (Oct 13, 2012)

Big wheel, I may look it up. I have a cookbook, maybe 2, from Mr. Wilson. We don't fry much around here anymore but like I said, while the oil is hot


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 13, 2012)

Gotcha on that. I was going to make some last night but got overruled and was forced into eating leftovers. Its just like being in prison around here. Justeens recipe is in the recipe section.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Have used that pup recipe ever since you told me 'bout it. Ever since......I swear.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 14, 2012)

Smart Puff. Would like to see my pals not hang with the large breastes guy so much. Thanks. It just seems a little kinky.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I do my best to keep away from the 'New Yawk" type foos.


----------

